# Paramedic class + FT job



## rhan101277 (Jan 12, 2009)

I recently completed EMT class and got certified.  I also did A&P I in prep for paramedic.  You have to have at least that done + EMT B to get in.

Anyhow I wanted to see what people's experience's were trying to tackle this with a full time job.  I work 7-4pm M-F; classes are 5-10 M,W,F.  I am starting to have second thoughts if I can do this and continue to do good at my job where I make good money.

I am trying to convince myself to just work basic for a couple years and get some experience.  I always wanted to get to medic though.  I am not sure what to do and am looking for some advice.  I wanted to get others feedback on their medic schooling and their full-time job.  How it effected your job, did you grades slump due to your job. etc. etc.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 12, 2009)

*re*

I'm not sure about what other people experienced while in school, but i would say you would be fine until clinicals.  Once you get to your clinicals and your internship you may start having problems.  

    If your wanting to become a paramedic and just became a EMT.  I personally would try to get a FT job as a EMT, 1. to find out if this is a career path you really want to follow 2. FT EMT work is usually 3 days a week which will give you plenty of time for school/study/clinicals/internship.  Plus most employers will encourage your continued education and work with your school schedule.  



    Corky


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 12, 2009)

well it certainly wasnt the only contributing factor, but i worked full time while going to medic school full time and i didnt make it.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 12, 2009)

Corky said:


> I'm not sure about what other people experienced while in school, but i would say you would be fine until clinicals.  Once you get to your clinicals and your internship you may start having problems.
> 
> If your wanting to become a paramedic and just became a EMT.  I personally would try to get a FT job as a EMT, 1. to find out if this is a career path you really want to follow 2. FT EMT work is usually 3 days a week which will give you plenty of time for school/study/clinicals/internship.  Plus most employers will encourage your continued education and work with your school schedule.
> 
> ...



Well I already have a career as a cell site technician.  I might could make more as a paramedic with the hours but I don't know.  I really enjoy the work, helping people etc.  If it doesn't pay more I could still do it with a pay cut.  Guess I will just do it a couple years, I can still help plenty as a basic.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 12, 2009)

*re*

Unless your a FF/Paramedic expect pay cut


Corky


----------



## marineman (Jan 12, 2009)

Nobody here can tell you whether *YOU* can do it or not. I'm in the middle of doing it right now and I won't lie it's tough, it's real tough but bills gotta get paid and this is what I want to do. If you understand that you'll be running 7 days a week and are willing to make the sacrifices in your personal life it is possible. There are 3 of us in my class that are still working full time and believe it or not we're the top 3 in our class.

I either work, go to school, do ride-alongs or a combination of any of them 7 days a week for a minimum of 16 hours a day, then add in the time that you spend studying for class. If you don't see a problem with that then by all means go for it, it works for some and not for others. There's nothing wrong with saying that schedule doesn't work for you or if you have too many other commitments (read wife) that don't allow that. We all have opinions and stories of what's worked for us but the only one that can really answer that is yourself depending on your lifestyle and how hard you're willing to work for it.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think if you find the right job (i.e. with lots of downtime), it's entirely possible to work FT and go to school FT. I'm in an accelerated EMT-I prog now, which has us in class for about 35 hours a week and I work about 85 hours a week. I work at a very quiet rural station where I average only about 1 call per those 85 hours a week. This allows me to dedicate a lot of time to studying. The downside is that I'm never home, so my house has been destroyed by my 3 cats.:wacko: I also don't have time to go to the gym or cook (on class days) anymore, so I've gained about 10 lbs in the 2 months I've been doing this. And even though I might not do much at work, it's still 8 hours of commuting weekly.


But some of my classmates are graduating with $16,000 in loans and I'm only graduating with $2,300 - and I like to live large. If I cut down on stuff like eating out, I could've paid my tuition and living expenses without any loans at all. AND I'm in the top 3 in my class, possibly even #1.h34r: We've got people who don't work at all and they are barely passing because all they do on their days off from school is touch themselves in their special places.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 13, 2009)

i worked full time and went to Medic school.  I made it through but i did not enjoy it.  I was burned out.  My full time job was an EMT-B, than classes, clinicals, studying plus i had to commute to the class and clinicals.  I passed but i wouldn't do it that way a 2nd time.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Jan 13, 2009)

There are *MANY* factors.  Depends on your program, your work, your program's clinical policy, your social life, etc...

My Experience:
$5,400 (Two student loans, $3,500 interest free + $1,900)

Mon: School (I usually try to get in about 4-6 hours of clinicals in the morning before school)
Tues: Clinicals (12-15hours depending on my mood)
Wed:Work (12 or 24, varies)
Thurs:School
Fri: Work (24h)
Sat: Work (12h)
Sun: Clinicals (Usually 12h)

I'm married, she works, but my wife is understanding of my schedule, we usually get monday and wednesday nights together and every other saturday nights together.

I don't party or "go out" so no loss of social life there

I only see about 2 WHOLE days per month where I can sit at home and relax without having to go to work/school/clinicals and it's really dragging me down but I'm hanging in tight.

Again, it greatly depends on how much you work already and how your school handles its clinicals.


EDIT: Going to agree with firecoins,  It can burn you out and sucks even worse if you have a decent commute (I drive 60 miles one way to school and certain required clinical rotation sites are also 60 miles)


----------



## reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Corky said:


> Unless your a FF/Paramedic expect pay cut
> 
> 
> Corky




 Really? I make more then almost every fire medic I know! 





As everyone has told you so far, It is a year of hell. If you are single it is easier to deal with. If you are married, make sure the wife knows what will happen and make sure she can handle it.

EMT is something you can do as a side job. If you really want to be a medic, you need to dedicate yourself to it. You may need to quit your job and find one working as an EMT. You will suffer money wise doing it, but that is a choice you need to make for yourself.

Sit down and think about what you want and decide what is better for you in the long run.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's comments so far.  I realize I have to make this decision myself, but I wanted some input from others who have been through it.  Is there any medics that make in the $45,000's a year with overtime?


----------



## CH47Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

i make that without overtime, actually im makin between 50-55k without OT.  but the fire kids are making more than that.  it helps to have a union that squeals everytime you feel slighted.


----------



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldnt base my career choice on money, as there is nothing worse than being trapped in a job you hate, but cant quit because you make too much.  If I were you, I would do the EMT thing awhile part-time, before you leap to medic. All new jobs are exciting and fun in the beginning.


----------



## reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Thanks for everyone's comments so far.  I realize I have to make this decision myself, but I wanted some input from others who have been through it.  Is there any medics that make in the $45,000's a year with overtime?




You can make $50k or more a year. But, money can not be your decision maker for this job. You have to want to do this job to survive. I left a job making $100k to working as an EMT making $16k, then continued on. I made that choice on what I wanted out of life and would I be happy 10 years from now?


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

At the service I work for new medics start around 40-45k/year working their normal 48 hour week. That said it's a big city where you have to put up with all the big city garbage and you'll run 18+ calls in a 24 hour shift but the money's there if you're willing to work for it.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is good to hear, I am not trying to get rich.  I would just like to be able to pay my house note, car note, necessary bills and maintain some reasonable lifestyle.  I don't want to have to sit at home and look at four walls.  No matter how much you enjoy your job, you still want to have money to do things with your significant other.

Most times I make much more than the $46K, as long as I can make it, I think I would enjoy it.  I start orientation tomorrow, if its for me, hopefully I should know before enrollment starts in August.  I really enjoyed rides and clinicals and class though.  Especially helping people.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 13, 2009)

I got the feeling from reading your posts that you have no actual EMT experience. Is this true? I know this doesn't answer the OP's post directly, BUT, I personally think it's a mistake to go straight from an EMT course into Medic school without work experience as an EMT. EMT class does NOT prepare you or give you any kind of a good indication of what you will experience in the field. Work as an EMT first and then after six months or a year, decide if you still want to become a Paramedic. Because right now, you really couldn't know if becoming a Medic is right for you...

Now to answer your question...

Many of the medics that I've worked with were able to work FT and go to school. That being said, not one of them would recommend it.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 13, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Is there any medics that make in the $45,000's a year with overtime?



Most where I live do but it seems to be a regional thing.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 13, 2009)

HereToLearn said:


> I got the feeling from reading your posts that you have no actual EMT experience. Is this true? I know this doesn't answer the OP's post directly, BUT, I personally think it's a mistake to go straight from an EMT course into Medic school without work experience as an EMT. EMT class does NOT prepare you or give you any kind of a good indication of what you will experience in the field. Work as an EMT first and then after six months or a year, decide if you still want to become a Paramedic. Because right now, you really couldn't know if becoming a Medic is right for you...
> 
> Now to answer your question...
> 
> Many of the medics that I've worked with were able to work FT and go to school. That being said, not one of them would recommend it.



I start part-time tomorrow, with medic school not starting until August.  Hopefully that will be enough time for me to make a decision.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 13, 2009)

stephenrb81 said:


> EDIT: Going to agree with firecoins,  It can burn you out and sucks even worse if you have a decent commute (I drive 60 miles one way to school and certain required clinical rotation sites are also 60 miles)



I have a 250-mile commute and I use the time to study index cards and catch up with friends on my cell since I don't have a whole lot of time left for a social life.


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> I have a 250-mile commute and I use the time to study index cards and catch up with friends on my cell since I don't have a whole lot of time left for a social life.



ok I don't think I want to know how you study index cards while driving. I thought my 90 mile (one way) commute to work was bad but I don't think I'd be willing to drive 4 hours a day for class.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 13, 2009)

marineman said:


> ok I don't think I want to know how you study index cards while driving. I thought my 90 mile (one way) commute to work was bad but I don't think I'd be willing to drive 4 hours a day for class.



LOL, it's for work, and it's 4 hours one way for the entire shift, which is 4 days....so that'd be the equivalent of commuting 1 hour one way to a day job, which isn't too bad when you think about it that way.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

Tapes are good. reading lecture notes into a tape recorder and playing it while driving works. 

Rhan.. do you have a life? Family? Because if you are going to do full time student, plus a job, your family life will suffer. If there are any weaknesses in your relationship, this will point them out to you in living color. I'm saying this as the wife who stayed home with two babies (8mos and 3yrs) while her husband went to paramedic school. He didn't work full time while attending either and we saw very little of him during that year. BTW, still married to the guy. Medic school was 19 years ago.


----------



## Alexakat (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm doing it now.  I have a career in healthcare management & work FT, go to school 2-3x per week (usually M & W from 6p - 10p & Sat 8a-5p), do clinicals, field time & run 3 shifts per month with my rescue squad (they're paying for my paramedic class).  My husband is also doing the same thing, so at least it's something we do "together" (otherwise, I'd never see him).

The last semester of my undergraduate degree, I took 15 credit hours & worked FT too & still managed to graduate with honors.  It wasn't fun & honestly, I don't know why I keep doing this, but I seem to work better this way...(glutton for punishment!?)  We finish the program in December.  We study a lot but still manage to do other things...

We also don't have children, which makes it a little less of an issue for us.

You can definitely do it...but it's up to you & your situation (I don't think I could do it if we had children...).


----------



## emstim84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not working full-time, but I'm a full-time student at UC Davis while I'm doing P-school so I'd imagine it's pretty similar. Honestly, it's not that bad. The hardest part is getting the reading done since you may be assigned as much as 200-300 pages to read in 4 days on top of studying pharmacology. As long as you're willing to study 7 days a week, and any significant other you have is understanding, you should be ok for the most part. I say for the most part because it's kind of hard to see, but if you look closely, my avatar is a huge bottle of jack daniels next to a bunch of paramedic textbooks. I think it sums up how doing two schools full-time (and I'd imagine a job full-time alongside p-school) will get to you at some point.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well we have a good relationship, no kids either.  I am glad I will have about 7 months of being a basic before I start school, to make for sure I want to go the next step.  If I take this big step I want to make a career out of it, I think I could work enough hours to make 50K i hope.  The money doesn't matter to me know, but if I want to do it full-time then it will.  I don't want to do it part-time because I want to stay on top of the game.

I have no illusions thats its going to be easy, reading that many pages is going to be rough.  Why don't they just make the class two full years?  Taking so many classes at once is tough.  If I really want to do it after 7 months, I will, because if I don't I will always regret it. 

Thanks for the insight so far.


----------



## Keeven83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just completed my medic program a few weeks ago,.....and can I just say it was one of the hardest times of my life.  Like everyone has already beat into the ground, you basically are either at work, school, or on a clinical.  So that leaves no time for anything else.  I lost a few friends because they assumed I was always blowing them off, and almost lost a girlfriend.  
But all in all I still say that in the end its worth it if its what you really want to do with your life.  Everyones experience is different.  Just know what your getting into.  Good luck!


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, the school I am planning on going to actually make selections.  So it is possible not to get in.  I got a A in my basic class and a B in anatomy, plus working part-time, hope I can get in.


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a professor in college tell us "You can work and go to school or you can work and have a family. You can have a family and go to school, but you cannot do all three at the same time". He was a very wise man.

When I started medic school I had made it all the way to my junior year in a 4 yr BS in Emergency Managment program. It was one of only three accredited schools at the time, but I was bored. I was not married until my last semester of internship during medic school but lived with my then fiance throughout medic schooland while she was going through nursing school. I also was working on my bachelors level courses, commuted about 75 miles one way and over 100+ miles until the final semester for clinicals. We had class T and Th from 0800-1600 for the first spring, summer, fall clinicals. When the spring time came we moved to M,W,F 0800-1600 and when the summer came, we continued that and for the final hours of internship, we went to Memphis and rode 3 shifts with them. I admire anyone that can make it through medic school while working EMS. I was not able to do so, but I worked 3-5 part time jobs at the same time doing whatever it took to provide for my wife (then fiance) while living together but never seeing each other. I always did 12-18 hour clinicals so I could get them done quickly since I was putting in about 500-800 miles of windshield time/week. I did not allow myself to get in the slump and spent every free moment studying, reading, memorizing and finished second in my class. I also would highlight in my book, take notes in class, rewrite my notes as often as possible, and recorded them to listen as traveling. I lost out on a lot of time getting to know my wife and lost out on being involved in a lot of the wedding prep and just a lot of time I will never get back .For my time I did nothing but eat, breathe, and live EMS. At the end I received an AAS in Allied Health and a Technical Certificate in EMS-Paramedic Technology. When I resumed my BS degree, nothing I had done counted for anything towards it except for elective credit. So six years later I finally have my BS and all of the loans to go with everything else in a failing job market. *I am positive I would not do it again.* 



rhan101277 said:


> I recently completed EMT class and got certified. I also did A&P I in prep for paramedic. You have to have at least that done + EMT B to get in.
> 
> Anyhow I wanted to see what people's experience's were trying to tackle this with a full time job. I work 7-4pm M-F; classes are 5-10 M,W,F. I am starting to have second thoughts if I can do this and continue to do good at my job where I make good money.
> 
> I am trying to convince myself to just work basic for a couple years and get some experience. I always wanted to get to medic though. I am not sure what to do and am looking for some advice. I wanted to get others feedback on their medic schooling and their full-time job. How it effected your job, did you grades slump due to your job. etc. etc.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 4, 2009)

It comes down to this. How bad does one want something? 

In reality majority of the people could become physicians. Yes, one has to have some smarts but I have seen and witnessed many that was C average level. It was they spent additional time to "bump up" their GPA as well as they might to have had tutors to assist. The difference between most of them and the others is those that enter medical school soon learn, it is their life. They place all other things on hold. Most either remain single, significant other learns they will be second or third and all life ceases or stops existing until they are out of school. Then it re-occurs during residency. They make the sacrifice most will not. 

I have no sympathy for most that whine about things. It was never easy for me either. I have four college degrees and never stopped working 24 hour shifts. Most of the time, I even worked part time. While in nursing school I took over 20 hours of solid subjects (two colleges) and the wife became pregnant & my daughter was born premature & placed into NICU. Was it easy? No! Was it stressful? Yeah, even went into SVT secondary from caffeine toxicity and stress. 

It can be done. Use common sense. The only thing I would had changed would to place my family first. Unfortunately, I suffered the consequences of such and remember one can always get another job. Most Paramedic schools are only from 13 months to three years total. In comparrison to other careers a short time. 

Prepare by saving and having a good communications and understanding with immediate family and friends. Become extremely organized and if possible have someone to assist in take over personal matters while in school. Before long, you will achieve your goal and it will be behind you ... to seek another.

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

It can be done. I worked full time through the first half of medic school. Do you have any down time at work? However don't use work as an excuse to slack off. I have classmates who have missed more days than they showed up due to work (how they're still in is a mystery to me.) and others that have failed EVERY test and whined "Oh well.. but I work.. I never have time to study...." But make no attempt to MAKE time.

If you decide to work full time through medic school, take your social calender and burn it, because you will have time to do NOTHING outside of school and work. Family functions? Bring your books and sit in a corner. You wont have time to go out or for friends. Or you *shouldn't*, because you SHOULD be studying. 

Good luck on getting in!


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah my job has down time.  In addition to having a FT job, I have a PT job with EMS.  It is very few hours though.  

Even people in basic class whined about not having time to study.  You can always make time, thats what weekends or for and after hours weekdays.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Yeah my job has down time.  In addition to having a FT job, I have a PT job with EMS.  It is very few hours though.
> 
> Even people in basic class whined about not having time to study.  You can always make time, thats what weekends or for and after hours weekdays.



Use that time to study :]

And yes! Study after class, on the weekends, etc. What do ya need sleep for? That's why they invented Redbull.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sleep is over rated.  You'll have plenty of time to sleep when your dead.  As others have said have books with you wherever you are and if theres a quit minute your nose needs to be in the books.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 4, 2009)

Somebody make a note of this. Sasha and Medic417 have agreed on something. But that is the only way to survive medic school and work is to use every spare moment you have to study.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 4, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Somebody make a note of this. Sasha and Medic417 have agreed on something. But that is the only way to survive medic school and work is to use every spare moment you have to study.



This is I think actually the second time we agreed.  Are we starting a bad habit?:wacko:


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Use that time to study :]
> 
> And yes! Study after class, on the weekends, etc. What do ya need sleep for? That's why they invented Redbull.



Actually being deprived of sleep is bad on your body.  Also redbull is bad mmmkay.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Also redbull is bad mmmkay.



But oh so good! So you might stroke out at 30.. Big deal


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> This is I think actually the second time we agreed.  Are we starting a bad habit?:wacko:




I think we need an intervention!

[Or atleast we need to not leave witnesses  Word may spread. ]


----------



## medic417 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think we need an intervention!
> 
> [Or atleast we need to not leave witnesses  Word may spread. ]



I agree lets find all viewers in this thread and let them go swim with the fishes.


----------



## 4mysins (Feb 4, 2009)

Rhan,

 You can do it! I am currently in Medic school full time, working full time, full time mommy, and already on my clinicals (every Friday night 7pm to 7 am in the ER after a full day at the office YIKES!) My vice of choice is Lo Carb Monster & coffee. =) It can be done. Just have to be honest with everyone around you. My support team is my daughter who will come in my room sits on the pillow next to me with a practice test book and quiz me as I am taking a power nap. GRR!  Sleep... its over rated! My friends and family have been told and I tell them to be patient with me, in less than 174 more days, your life could be in my hands. Needless to say they are VERY supportive. Hold your head up and know that it can be done! Just know where your focus needs to be on and go for it. The reward is worth the challenge ahead!


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 13, 2009)

I made a decision to go ahead with medic school and sent off my application today.  Of course I will have to continue to work full time and my current non-ems job to get me through school.  If I can find the right job where I can still pay all the bills, then I will move to this new position.

With the overtime I would always get with my schedule I figure I can bring home $1,200 every two weeks, which would still be a pay cut, but nothing beats doing something you really want to do.  Just gotta get some bills paid off  .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I made a decision to go ahead with medic school and sent off my application today.  Of course I will have to continue to work full time and my current non-ems job to get me through school.  If I can find the right job where I can still pay all the bills, then I will move to this new position.
> 
> With the overtime I would always get with my schedule I figure I can bring home $1,200 every two weeks, which would still be a pay cut, but nothing beats doing something you really want to do.  Just gotta get some bills paid off  .



I just signed up for medic school also and starting june 16th. My tuition is $12,500 so i ounno if thats considered expensive or cheap to some. But i will be on the same boat as you and i hope we both make it out of medic school alive and wiser.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 16, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I recently completed EMT class and got certified.  I also did A&P I in prep for paramedic.  You have to have at least that done + EMT B to get in.
> 
> Anyhow I wanted to see what people's experience's were trying to tackle this with a full time job.  I work 7-4pm M-F; classes are 5-10 M,W,F.  I am starting to have second thoughts if I can do this and continue to do good at my job where I make good money.
> 
> I am trying to convince myself to just work basic for a couple years and get some experience.  I always wanted to get to medic though.  I am not sure what to do and am looking for some advice.  I wanted to get others feedback on their medic schooling and their full-time job.  How it effected your job, did you grades slump due to your job. etc. etc.



I'm not in paramedic class but am starting EMT  (a condensed 12 week version). I have three kids 8, 11, and 15, I homeschool two of them. I work 32 hours on the weekends and one 8 hour shift through the week. I love what YODA says: Do or Do Not - There is no try.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just signed up for medic school also and starting june 16th. My tuition is $12,500 so i ounno if thats considered expensive or cheap to some. But i will be on the same boat as you and i hope we both make it out of medic school alive and wiser.



$12,500?!  My God.

I'm paying $2,950 for my medic class.  That's about the average here... between $3k and $4,500.


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 16, 2009)

wow.. ours is only 3500..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2009)

Linuss said:


> $12,500?!  My God.
> 
> I'm paying $2,950 for my medic class.  That's about the average here... between $3k and $4,500.





aandjmayne said:


> wow.. ours is only 3500..



I know...good thing is i'm qualified for financial aid and the help of loans.  Makes more pressure to pass and study and not fail.


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 16, 2009)

true.. didnt think of it that way. At least your school offers financial aid.. mine doesnt yet.. they say theyre working on it though.. the bad thing is it is part of LSU (kind of.. no ones real sure how that works) and they take financial aid.. so I dont know what the deal is..


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 16, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> I'm not in paramedic class but am starting EMT  (a condensed 12 week version). I have three kids 8, 11, and 15, I homeschool two of them. I work 32 hours on the weekends and one 8 hour shift through the week. I love what YODA says: Do or Do Not - There is no try.




I love YODA... ^_^


----------



## 4mysins (Apr 17, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just signed up for medic school also and starting june 16th. My tuition is $12,500 so i ounno if thats considered expensive or cheap to some. But i will be on the same boat as you and i hope we both make it out of medic school alive and wiser.





Wow! $12K for school. Once I get done with everything I will only be out about $4500 for my paramedic.  I wish everyone the best of luck, I am on the "downhill" ha ha part of it now. See everyone when the crazy train stops....


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I got accepted into paramedic class.  Its Monday, Tuesdays and Thursdays from 5-10pm, its a 3 hour round trip from here and back to school.  I also have to go to school on Wednesday to do A&PII.  Most schools require both to be done, but this college allows you to take it as a co-requisite.  If you make lower than a "C" in it u get dismissed.

Well wish my luck, I accepted the invitation, some people didn't get accepted its really competitive, class size is only 20 people and enrollment is just once a year.


----------



## atropine (Jul 10, 2009)

reaper said:


> Really? I make more then almost every fire medic I know!
> 
> 
> Really?, you made more than 200k last year, there is an article on a engineer/medic who works for OCFA who made over 200k last year. Where do you work? cause if your pulling that kind of cash I should resign my fire gig and go there.


----------



## medic3416 (Jul 11, 2009)

With all due respect, nobody should be in paramedic school without significant EMS experience. at least 2 FT years at a service that runs 6000+ E calls/yr or more until its equivalent. Paramedic school does not teach you how to actually work as an EMT in EMS. There is a huge difference between learning how to be an EMT or Paramedic and actually _working in EMS_. If you are not sure what I'm talking about you need more experience.


----------



## whatw14578 (Jul 11, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Well I got accepted into paramedic class.  Its Monday, Tuesdays and Thursdays from 5-10pm, its a 3 hour round trip from here and back to school.  I also have to go to school on Wednesday to do A&PII.  Most schools require both to be done, but this college allows you to take it as a co-requisite.  If you make lower than a "C" in it u get dismissed.
> 
> Well wish my luck, I accepted the invitation, some people didn't get accepted its really competitive, class size is only 20 people and enrollment is just once a year.



Good for you I say you should  take that paramedic program. You will get the experience you need during your clinical time. It may take you a little longer but you will reach the end of the tunnel. Nurses don’t have to be nursing assistants for 2 years before being a RN or LPN. That’s why the medic and nurse programs have those pre reqs and are A.S. degrees with like 900 hours of clinical time or more. You’ll do fine!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 11, 2009)

whatw14578 said:


> Good for you I say you should  take that paramedic program. You will get the experience you need during your clinical time. It may take you a little longer but you will reach the end of the tunnel. Nurses don’t have to be nursing assistants for 2 years before being a RN or LPN. That’s why the medic and nurse programs have those pre reqs and are A.S. degrees with like 900 hours of clinical time or more. You’ll do fine!



Thanks, as to the other post I do have some experience as a emt I have been working part time since january. Besides paramedics are always learning and I hope to learn a lot in clinicals and precepting.


----------

